# 1946 Schwinn B6



## hzqw2l (Mar 9, 2022)

Picked this one up yesterday in Detroit area.

Has a lot of the features of a really early 46 .
Tapered stand
Thin prewar struts
Prewar front fender clasp
Threaded tank bracket
Delta large button horn
Band aid type rack clamp
Razor edge fenders
The really odd thing is a Fxxxxx serial number

My 41 has a G series number.
Could be the earliest found B6?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 9, 2022)

Does it have the 'outy' seat post binder? V/r Shawn


----------



## hzqw2l (Mar 9, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Does it have the 'outy' seat post binder? V/r Shawn



Unfortunately no.
Standard bolt.


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 9, 2022)

Definitely improvable.  Nice bike!


----------



## tacochris (Mar 9, 2022)

hzqw2l said:


> Picked this one up yesterday in Detroit area.
> 
> Has a lot of the features of a really early 46 .
> Tapered stand
> ...



My lord that is a hot piece of AS.  (get it?  Lol)  
All kidding aside what a beauty!


----------



## hzqw2l (Mar 19, 2022)

It begins...


----------



## ballooney (Mar 19, 2022)

Early post war Schwinn's are sweet!!  Strong pins too...killer!


----------



## hzqw2l (Mar 24, 2022)

Closer....


----------



## 1439Mike (Mar 24, 2022)

Looks great!


----------



## jesus (Mar 24, 2022)

is it up for sale?


----------



## hzqw2l (Mar 25, 2022)

Almost there...


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Mar 27, 2022)

looking good .. what you used to clean it ?


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 27, 2022)

Going to be sweeeeeeet !!!!!!!!!


----------



## hzqw2l (Mar 27, 2022)

WESTCOASTRIDERS said:


> looking good .. what you used to clean it ?



Just a mild OA bath.  Then a bit of polishing compound with a wax applicator being very careful with the pins.

I used evaporust gel with the chrome parts.

One coat of maguires cleaner wax to seal.

So far so good.


----------



## hzqw2l (Mar 27, 2022)

From this:



To .... Ready for a shakedown ride....


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 27, 2022)

You did that bike proud!  Congrats!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 27, 2022)

Great Job …


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 27, 2022)

You did a great job


----------



## nick tures (Mar 27, 2022)

looks good !!


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 12, 2022)

1st 60 degree sunny day.  Got the correct saddle installed.  Rode around the neighborhood.  Sweetness.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 12, 2022)

Get some ceramic wax on that baby


----------



## hzqw2l (May 4, 2022)

Ceramic wax applied and thanks to @airflo11 my 46 is now complete with an outy  AS seat clamp.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 4, 2022)

hzqw2l said:


> Ceramic wax applied and thanks to @airflo11 my 46 is now complete with an outy  AS seat clamp.View attachment 1619340
> 
> View attachment 1619341
> 
> View attachment 1619342



Killer bike , what was the ceramic  wax you used? If you put an open end wrench on the flat sides of the seat clamp when you tighten it you can keep the AS head straight.


----------



## Gimletbikes (May 19, 2022)

hzqw2l said:


> Just a mild OA bath.  Then a bit of polishing compound with a wax applicator being very careful with the pins.
> 
> I used evaporust gel with the chrome parts.
> 
> ...



What is an OA bath? Sorry, I'm new to this forum.


----------



## hzqw2l (May 19, 2022)

Gimletbikes said:


> What is an OA bath? Sorry, I'm new to this forum.



Oxalic acid solution.


----------



## Dogtown (May 19, 2022)

Absolutely a beautiful job!!! Very very impressed!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (May 20, 2022)

What a beautiful bike nice job !


----------



## rollfaster (May 20, 2022)

Excellent transformation!!


----------



## Neal405 (Jul 20, 2022)

Looks like you lost the pins on the tank and the guard. Is that from the OA bath? I never used that stuff and I probably never will. Steel wool and WD for me.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 21, 2022)

Looks great, fantastic job!


----------



## hzqw2l (Jul 21, 2022)

Neal405 said:


> Looks like you lost the pins on the tank and the guard. Is that from the OA bath? I never used that stuff and I probably never will. Steel wool and WD for me.



There was quite a bit of flaking paint on the bike from rust under the paint so some detail pins were affected.

The bike is a good daily rider that shows its age.


----------



## Bru (Jul 21, 2022)

How did you straighten that bend rear fender?


----------

